# Show me your shrimp tanks!



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

3 cubes i use for selective breeding specific shrimp.


----------



## Schreckeng (Jun 23, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> 3 cubes i use for selective breeding specific shrimp.


What are those little basket things hanging in the middle of the tanks? Beautiful btw.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Schreckeng said:


> What are those little basket things hanging in the middle of the tanks? Beautiful btw.


believe they work kinda like a feeding tray where they hold the food and shrimp can pick at it at their leisure


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Schreckeng said:


> What are those little basket things hanging in the middle of the tanks? Beautiful btw.


thanks. pretty simple setups. I use the baskets for feeding. they are exactly the same as nets but mounted to suction cups. really helps keep the soil clean. they can also be used are artificial incubators if needed.


----------



## Schreckeng (Jun 23, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> thanks. pretty simple setups. I use the baskets for feeding. they are exactly the same as nets but mounted to suction cups. really helps keep the soil clean. they can also be used are artificial incubators if needed.


Oh my, oh my, oh my, that's genius!


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

My first and only shrimp tank. Repurposed fish tank.




























Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

very clean setup bostoneric.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll play!

My 10G which is a 2 year old tank that I'm currently recycling after having to wipe out a scud infestation. The shrimp are being held elsewhere until it is done. Ignore the raggedy look it had to be completely torn down and bleached.

Better10Gpost by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

This here is a bad pic of my little 2G work tank. Getting a good shot of this one is tough with all the light. One weekend while I'm there I'll have to bring my SLR. You can see the little shrimp running around though! And the LCD readout below is tank statistics.

20131219_082606 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Whiskey


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

bostoneric said:


> 3 cubes i use for selective breeding specific shrimp.


what are the green tubes used for? is that some sort of aerator?


----------



## Mr.Bill (Aug 22, 2013)

The green tubes are the uplift tubes for the sponge filters.

Agree very clean setup there


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I've seen sponge filters like that before. Can you get a close up shot?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

They are small impossible to find Tetra Brilliant sponge filters. They aren't being made anymore that's why you don't see them around.


----------



## Doctor Steuss (Dec 19, 2013)

My 55. It does currently have 4 CPD and 4 Lampeye Kili in it (as well as 6 Oto), but to me, it’s a shrimp tank.

Current Shrimp:
~ 10 Golden Bee
~ 10 Tangerine Tiger
~ 5 Super Tiger
~ 15 Natural Form Bee
~ 5 Crystal Black
~ 5 Crystal Red
~ 2+ “Rainbow” Shrimp (one just dropped babies, so not sure on the overall total)


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nothing spectacular but my shrimp love it!


----------



## Mamabear (Jan 17, 2014)

These are just lovely.


----------



## CherryRed (Feb 6, 2014)

Agreed, Mamabear! It is really neat to see how different everyone's setup is too!

Everyone's tank looks great!


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

heres an old pic of my shrimp tank. I need to update my pics seeing as how this tank has gone through a fairly radical rescape in the last few months. hosting a few amanos and some ottos right now. got a friend that's gonna give me some orange rili's when they are ready.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

DSC_0014 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr

Plant and shrimp grow out tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=53481
http://http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=53489
Obviously I don't know how to up-load yet or there is something wrong/w my browser.
Work-in-progress. Just added left piece of wood + two plants.
Regular Baby Tears/narrow leaf Java Fern/Fissedens Fontana/Petco Crypt + new plants...need to wait till they make it or...
Very light EI weekly ferts/no Exel,CO2/2 x T8 x 18" x 7.5 hrs

Whiskey: I get better pix at night/w only tank light on.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Click (Go Advance) --> (Manage Attachments) --->(pop up window comes up)--->(Browse- have file on your computer)--->(Upload just to right of Browse)--(close popup)---(Submit Reply)


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

My 4 gal. tank after a few years.............I kinda let it go so my shrimps have some fun and lots to eat...


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

My 20g Neo Yellow Shrimp tank. 200+ shrimp. Planted + LED.










My 29g PFR tank. About 15 shrimp. Planted + LED.










My 20 long. Houses about 100 Neo Blue Diamonds. My only low light tank. Just kind of let the plants go. Shrimp love it.


----------



## popytoys (Dec 16, 2013)

I like all shrimp related threads as they are helpful, and I especially enjoy all the tank pics here~~ great share~


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

*Water Spec's for your yellow's*



jrman83 said:


> My 20g Neo Yellow Shrimp tank. 200+ shrimp. Planted + LED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your yellow shrimp tank.....
Do you have the water spec's for them?
I heard that yellow's are harder to keep than cherry's.
Thanks


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

picotank said:


> I like your yellow shrimp tank.....
> Do you have the water spec's for them?
> I heard that yellow's are harder to keep than cherry's.
> Thanks


Actually, my yellows have been the easiest to keep. I have had ph ranges from 7.2-7.7, kh 3-5, gh 5-7. There are ranges because I used to add much more RODI than I do now. Now I only do 50% RODI/Tap. Tap is 8.2ph, kh 10, gh 10-12. Comes out to a ph of 7.6-7.8, kh 5, gh 7-8. Temp is kept at 71 or so.


----------



## Charlest (May 24, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


>


Nice. Its been a long time since I've seen your fish room.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

jrman83 what kind of moss/plant is in the upper left of your yellow tank?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

here is my future tb tank no shrimp yet but soon. its been up and going since Jan 6th of this year


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> jrman83 what kind of moss/plant is in the upper left of your yellow tank?


Subwassertang. It has nearly doubled in size in about a month's time...since I added the Planted +.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Charlest said:


> Nice. Its been a long time since I've seen your fish room.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


These tanks are long gone but they were my shrimp cubes a few years back. Now I just have a bunch of breeding tanks and such.


----------



## txg8gxp (Oct 28, 2011)

My 40b tank, only two shrimp right now, more to come


----------

